# Infantry course



## SimonM (7 Jul 2013)

Im currently completing my BMQ and will be done on September 10th. I was wondering if there was a way of knowing when i would be starting the infantry course. Rumors say its either right after BMQ (late September) or after Christmas. Me and the boys will be heading to Valcartier. 

Thx


----------

